# Die neue Shimano Ultegra xsc



## prime caster 01 (6. August 2012)

Schike optik top Model.




Detailansicht


----------



## carpfreak1990 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Die neue Shimano Ultegra xsc*

Sehr schick tom, was soll die kosten weisst das zufällig ?

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## prime caster 01 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Die neue Shimano Ultegra xsc*

Du nicht teuer wie man es von Ultegra kennt ich mein 170 euro.


----------



## petripohl (6. August 2012)

*AW: Die neue Shimano Ultegra xsc*

Dann wäre sie teurer als ihre Vorgänger ...
Gruß Malte


----------



## carpfreak1990 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Die neue Shimano Ultegra xsc*

So hab mal auf der Internetseite vom link nach geguckt sie soll 172€ kosten. Natürlich spart man ja ne menge :q wie immer. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## prime caster 01 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Die neue Shimano Ultegra xsc*

Ja is aber ne mogel pakung wo anders bekommste die für genau den gleichen preiß


----------



## carpfreak1990 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Die neue Shimano Ultegra xsc*

Moin Tom, 

Das war mir klar:q. Mal warten wann mein Händler sie rein bekommt, dann wird sie begrabbelt. Ich brauch noch ersatzrollen. Bin aber auch am Überlegen ob ich mir nicht Aero Techniums hole und meine Power Aeros dann als ersatzrollen nehme.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## prime caster 01 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Die neue Shimano Ultegra xsc*

Himm dan holl dir aber die ganz neun die haben dan auch wider ne kreuzschnurverlegung. 

Aber die sollen ja ******* sein weil unten kein Schnur Ring is der die Schnur daran hindert unter die spuhle zu rutschen und dadurch das sie ne Kreuzschnurverlegung hatt wird  die Schnur so ornlich verlegt wird neigt die Schnur darzu von der Spuhle zu rutschen.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Die neue Shimano Ultegra xsc*

Moin Tom,

OK das ist mir nicht mal aufgefallen. Hab ebent mal geguckt, das ist aber nur bei der Aero Technium XSB MgS so. Die normale XSB hat einen Ring soweit ich das sehen konnte.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## prime caster 01 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Die neue Shimano Ultegra xsc*

Ok das kann sein holl dir lieber die habe mir auch letzte woche auch 3 stück gekauft.

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...angeln/shimano-surf-rollen/bull-s-eye-xt.html


----------



## carpfreak1990 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Die neue Shimano Ultegra xsc*

Moin, 

Ja die hab ich mir auch schon angeguckt konnte sie leider noch nicht begrabbeln. Hast die schon??? Hast sie dort bestellt?? was hast bezahlt für eine??

gruß
Jonas


----------



## prime caster 01 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Die neue Shimano Ultegra xsc*

Top Rolle und selten                                                                   

430 euro das stück.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Die neue Shimano Ultegra xsc*

Stolzer Preis . 

sag mal bescheid wenn du sie hast, ich glaub ich muss mal wieder vorbei kommen .  

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. August 2012)

*AW: Die neue Shimano Ultegra xsc*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Stolzer Preis .
> 
> sag mal bescheid wenn du sie hast,


 
Ja, und mich würde der Spulenhöhenunterschied zu den normalen Ultegra's interessieren... gib mal Bescheid, wenn Du sie hast.


----------



## prime caster 01 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Die neue Shimano Ultegra xsc*

Jop mach ich ihr köntet ja dan  auch vorbei kommen und dan könten wir ma ne runde zusammen Werfen.


----------



## degl (8. August 2012)

*AW: Die neue Shimano Ultegra xsc*

Fällt euch auch auf......XSA.........dann XSB.......jetzt XSC...........da kommt noch mehr......

gruß degl


----------



## carpfreak1990 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Die neue Shimano Ultegra xsc*



degl schrieb:


> Fällt euch auch auf......XSA.........dann XSB.......jetzt XSC...........da kommt noch mehr......
> 
> gruß degl


 

Moin Degl,

Da fällt denn sicherlich noch was ein .

@Tom, Alles klar. Wenns Zeitlich passt komm ich zum Brandeln mal vorbei. Vielleicht kommt kollege auch mit. Weil nur um die mal zu Werfen ist mir das doch zuweit.:q

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. August 2012)

*AW: Die neue Shimano Ultegra xsc*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> Jop mach ich ihr köntet ja dan auch vorbei kommen und dan könten wir ma ne runde zusammen Werfen.


 

Könnte bestimmt mal klappen, schauen wir mal, die Saison geht ja in ca. 1 1/2 Monaten wieder bei mir los.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Die neue Shimano Ultegra xsc*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Könnte bestimmt mal klappen, schauen wir mal, die Saison geht ja in ca. 1 1/2 Monaten wieder bei mir los.



Wie geht wieder in 1 1/2 monaten los? Die hat noch nicht auf gehört.  Nächste Woche gehts wieder 2wochen nach Dänemark mal sehen was es in der Brandung gibt.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. August 2012)

*AW: Die neue Shimano Ultegra xsc*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Wie geht wieder in 1 1/2 monaten los? Die hat noch nicht auf gehört. Nächste Woche gehts wieder 2wochen nach Dänemark mal sehen was es in der Brandung gibt.
> 
> Gruß
> Jonas


 
Naja, Brandungssaison ist bei mir immer von Mitte September, bis März, mit zwischenzeitlichen Abstechern auf Quappe.

Über die Sommermonate dazwischen gibt es vor der Haustür reichlich Aale, Zander und Barsche. Eventuell die ein oder andere Kleinbbottour auf der Ostsee.

So wird es das ganze Jahr nicht Langweilig und meine Zeit ist dann auch voll ausgereitzt......


----------



## carpfreak1990 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Die neue Shimano Ultegra xsc*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Naja, Brandungssaison ist bei mir immer von Mitte September, bis März, mit zwischenzeitlichen Abstechern auf Quappe.
> 
> Über die Sommermonate dazwischen gibt es vor der Haustür reichlich Aale, Zander und Barsche. Eventuell die ein oder andere Kleinbbottour auf der Ostsee.
> 
> So wird es das ganze Jahr nicht Langweilig und meine Zeit ist dann auch voll ausgereitzt......


 
Ja, Raubfische sind immer bei mir vor der Tür . Platten, Dorsch und Wittling leider nicht.:q Aber man kann immer mal den ein oder andern Fisch fangen. Man will ja auch mal einfach entspannen beim angeln da ist mir egal ob ich nen Fisch fange oder nicht.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## prime caster 01 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Die neue Shimano Ultegra xsc*

Jo 

So is heute angekommen bor geiel so ich binn am Sammstag in Schmoel zum Brandeln ap 17 uhr mit nin colegen und nin anfänger und kommt ihr auch ???? 

So und Sonntag mit meinen boot loss die Heringe sind da hi .


----------



## carpfreak1990 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Die neue Shimano Ultegra xsc*

Hey Tom, Ich kann nicht bin 2woche  in Dänemark angeln.

Gruß
Jonas

P.S. Nächster termin sollte klappen.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (10. August 2012)

*AW: Die neue Shimano Ultegra xsc*

Mein Tackler hier auf der Insel hat die XSC schon und es ist sowas von eine andere Rolle als die XSB!

Der Spulenhub ist wirklich extrem langsam :k und sie läuft auch anders - das geile ist das die Spulen der XSB auf die XSC passen. :m


----------



## Joschkopp (1. März 2016)

*AW: Die neue Shimano Ultegra xsc*

Moin Leute,
da der Thread hier schon ein paar Jahre alt ist erhoffe ich mir ein paar Langzeiterfahrungen erfragen zu können. Vielleicht ist ja der ein oder andere dabei der die Rolle jetzt schon länger im Einsatz hat.
Bei mir würde sie zwar zum rustikalen Karpfenangeln am Kanal zum Einsatz kommen. Allerdings tut sich da nicht wirklich viel zum Thema Robustheit oder hohe Wurfgewichte bewältigen im Vergleich zum Brandungsangeln. Ich suche Grundsätzlich eine relativ preiswerte robuste Rolle.
Also wie siehts aus wer kann mir zu dem Thema was sagen?
Könnt ihr die Rolle weiterempfehlen?


----------



## KillBabyKill (2. März 2016)

*AW: Die neue Shimano Ultegra xsc*

Moin Moin,

 ich habe drei der genannten Rollen nun seit ca 2Jahren im Einsatz.
 Beim Brandungsangeln aber auch beim Flussangeln auf Barbe im Rhein.
 Sind sehr sehr schöne und klasse Rollen. Egal ob mit 13er Geflecht oder mit 30er Mono (+Keule) habe ich keinerlei Probleme.
 Bei einer Rolle war aber mal der Plastikring neben dem Schnurlaufröllchen eingerissen. Da ist dann die Schnur durch und hat sich durch die Reibung aufgerieben. Das hat Shimano anstandslos erneuert. Sonst habe ich nur positive Erfahrungen damit gesammelt.

 Gruss Bastian


----------

